# Similar sounding music



## sunkin24 (Nov 4, 2017)

I know little to nothing about classical music. However a few years back I purchased s symphonic led Zeppelin album and love it.

One song specifically is the most beautiful song I've ever heard (so far). More so than the other songs on the album I felt the composer borrowed little from the original Zeppelin song.

I was hoping that you experts could help me identify similar sounding music. I've looked and nothing I've found comes close.

I'm not sure how to describe what I like but if I had to try I think it's the sweeping fluidity of it. I envision Tolkien elvish landscapes.

Anyways here is the song. If any of you could recommend other songs with similar feels I will be greatly appreciative.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I would suggest you look into New Age music--somebody like Yanni. Others may know far more about the genre than do I, as I only watched his specials on PBS when they were used as fundraisers. YouTube would be the place to look.


----------



## MJongo (Aug 6, 2011)

Smetana - Die Moldau (from Má vlast) immediately comes to mind if you like sweeping, fluid works (and it's based on a geographic feature to go with your landscape envisioning):


----------



## sunkin24 (Nov 4, 2017)

MJongo said:


> Smetana - Die Moldau (from Má vlast) immediately comes to mind if you like sweeping, fluid works (and it's based on a geographic feature to go with your landscape envisioning):


Thanks for the suggestion it is perfect! It is exactly what I was looking for. Do you have any search keywords that I could use to find more music like this? Is there a specific genre I should be looking at?


----------



## classical yorkist (Jun 29, 2017)

sunkin24 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion it is perfect! It is exactly what I was looking for. Do you have any search keywords that I could use to find more music like this? Is there a specific genre I should be looking at?


Symphonic Poem or Tone Poem would be useful search terms. Alot of tone poems use music to evoke a place or a feeling. Try La Mer by Debussy.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

sunkin24 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion it is perfect! It is exactly what I was looking for. Do you have any search keywords that I could use to find more music like this? Is there a specific genre I should be looking at?


In line with Mjongo's and classical yorkist's excellent suggestions, listen to the tone poems of Sibelius: _En Saga, Nightride and Sunrise_, for example. Ferde Grofe's _Grand Canyon Suite_ has some fine sweeping music also.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Grieg's two Peer Gynt suites should be your taste as well, I'd guess.


----------



## classical yorkist (Jun 29, 2017)

Bax _November Woods_

Sibelius _Tapiola_

Schoenberg _Verklarte Nacht_

Try all those and follow your nose, lots to discover and enjoy.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

First things to come to mind from the standard classical repertoire:
Barber: Adagio for Strings
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll

You might want to check out the contemporary composer Max Richter, e.g.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Dvorak's Tone Poems might be to your liking. Lovely melodies.


----------

